# Anaffettivo



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

A parte la spiegazione tecnica che basta aprire Wikipedia e la si trova, avete avuto esperienze dirette di vita con una persona anaffettiva?

Dirette neh...non per sentito dire o letto sul Corriere dei Piccoli. 

Oggi parlandone con un’amica è uscito questo termine e mi son detto, chissà in quanti usano il termine a sproposito senza nemmeno sapere di cosa si parla e solo per esternare in qualche modo un disagio interiore.

Prego...siore verghino.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Gennaio 2021)

È un termine che ultimamente sto usando spesso....

Non riferito però ad una persona in particolare....
Quindi se riportassi il contesto in cui l' ho usato probabilmente andrei OT...

Ma di certo sperienze dirette cmq ne ho....

In passato sono stata insieme ad una persona veramente anaffettiva....ci avevo perso totalmente la testa... ovviamente... è finita malissimo....anche perché oltre a ciò era perfido (e violento psicologicamente parlando)..ci ho messo un anno a capire che non era la persona adatta a me...credo sia stata l esperienza peggiore che abbia mai vissuto...
Ma per fortuna ero veramente giovane...ma mi ha cambiato....credo di essere la persona che sono grazie anche a lui....

E infine 
 l altro giorno sono stata praticamente definita anaffettiva..... la parola è stata detta durante un litigio...e probabilmente usata a cazzo anche se la cosa mi ha veramente disturbato perché sono tutto tranne che anaffettiva...ma amen ho le spalle larghe.....


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Gennaio 2021)

A volte si esprimono giudizi del genere senza la corretta conoscenza dei fatti, così tanto per buttar li qualcosa che colpisce.
E chi lo fa non è nemmeno troppo limpido a sua volta, perché diversamente chiederebbe.
Diciamo che basta far loro la tara come si suol dire e gestirli poi di conseguenza.


----------

